# British vs. North American editions?



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 2, 2002)

Are there different editions in the UK and the US?

I notice that my copies do not show any characteristically British spellings (e.g. 'colour'). That suggests that they are different from versions sold in the UK.

Is this true, and if so, are there any other differences besides the spelling changes?

I ask this because I know that the C.S. Lewis "Narnia" books did have minor differences (other than spelling) between the UK and US editions. These are detailed in the wonderful "Companion to Narnia" by Paul E. Ford.

[Fixed typo]


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 2, 2002)

Sorry I can't answer your question, as I only have two versions (which are both probably American/British) in addition to my Finnish version. But just so this post isn't completely wasted, I would like to note that in Sindarin the literal translation of _Narnia_ is 'story-abyss'. Think about that..


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *...in Sindarin the literal translation of Narnia is 'story-abyss'. Think about that..  *



Ha! And to think that Lewis thought Tolkien was his _friend!_


----------



## Grond (Mar 2, 2002)

I have both and there are the differences in words that you suggest, such as the colour/color. There are also significant differences in the index/appendix section as JRRT drastically revised the UK edition in 1967? but this change didn't make it to the Houghton Mifflin edition until 1987. The Ballantine paperback editions, as far as I know, have never received the revisions to the index/appendices and continue to have numerous typeset errors that are not present in either the US or UK hardback editions. You now have all that I know on this issue. I'm sure there are others who will have more to contribute. 

An easy was to discover this is to do as I did and buy editions from both countries via EBAY. I have Hobbit/LotR, Sil, and UT in both US and UK hardback editions as well as Letters and Lay of Beleriand. All were obtained via EBAY. Good luck!!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 3, 2002)

There are differences in the edditions. Their are also many books you can get in England that you can not get in North America. I am sure you can find nost Tolkien books on E-bay. It is a great place to find everything!!


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lillyaundra _
> *There are differences in the edditions. Their are also many books you can get in England that you can not get in North America. I am sure you can find nost Tolkien books on E-bay. It is a great place to find everything!! *


Do you mean there are Tolkien books in England that you can't get in the US? which ones are those?


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes. 
I may be wrong about this, but I have never found 

Tales from the Perilous Realm By J.R.R. Tolkien
this book includes: Farmer Giles of Ham, Leaf by Niggle, The Adventures of Tom Bombadil, Smith of Wooton Major. you can get these books seperately in the U.S. but all in one, I have only found in the U.K. 

Maps of Middle-Earth and The Hobbit. They include a map and a booklet that describes the features of Middle Earth and the adventures of Bilbo.  

Hope this is of intrest. Anyone that has anything else to add, I would love to here. I have a collection of most Tolkien works. wether they are by Tolkien or about him I don't care.

Also if you find the items listed above in the U.S. bookstores, please inform me.


----------



## StriderX (Mar 3, 2002)

I know we have those books here in Canada, so Im sure the States would have them also.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 3, 2002)

I am sory, I did not know!! I will have to do some more reaserch to find out more!! 

 What a horrible fate!! forced to do more reaserch on J.R.R. Tolkien!!


----------

